# Cabin style or sled pull over???



## jmatthews85 (Jan 17, 2011)

Hey Guys,
Just looking to get some advice. I have a few bucks to spend on a new shanty. I don't have a 4 wheeler or a sled so I'm gonna be draggin' it out on the ice with my own two arms!!! I like the cabin style shantys especially the Michigan made Shappell's but the pull-overs with seats and a sled look really comfortable. With gear and the shanty how easy is it to pull a 75lb. shanty by hand across the ice? Would I be better off with the cabin style shanty as far as practicality. 

Any help would be great. I'll be at Cabelas the day after Christmas to do some shopping.


----------



## fishctchr (Dec 3, 2000)

It really depends on how much room you want and how mobile you fish. I usually fish by myself so I opt for a small light flip over with sled. I cam put my gear in it and awa.y I go. I can also throw it on the rack on the back of the quad.


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

If you go with a cabin style, you have the added expense of a sled with high sides to pull it and all your gear with.

With a flip-up you have everything stored inside and it sets up much faster that a cabin style. You'll also be willing to move more often with a flip style on the days when the bite is slow, which means you'll catch more fish.


----------



## jmatthews85 (Jan 17, 2011)

Well it will definitely be a two man set up. My brother and I go out as much as we can can on weekends. And in a few years my son will be old enough to go out with me. Probably minimal gear. I can get everything in a bucket set up with and a manual auger. We like to move around as much as we can. The sled seems like it would be harder to move but easier to pack up. 
Thanks Capt. Dave


----------



## jmatthews85 (Jan 17, 2011)

I definitely leaning towards the 2 man flip style but without a snowmobile or a quad is it easy to move from spot to spot?


----------



## Quack Wacker (Dec 20, 2006)

I own a two man Clam Voyager, one of the larger 2 mans that Clam makes/made. The older ones are much lighter than the new ones. Anyway, I fish by myself quite a bit and have no problem pulling it up to 500 yards without a break, but sure I am pretty winded, but I am fat so I deserve sucking air like an 86 Buick. 

After towing it for a year by hand I spent the $30 odd bucks for a harness from clam and it is WORTH EVERY PENNY!!! It is amazing how much easier it is to pull. I have my gear, auger, 3 lanterns, heater, X67c, beer and whatever else. 

http://www.sportsmansguide.com/net/cb/clam-sled-pulling-harness.aspx?a=573413 

The other great thing is that it makes a real nice deer drag. 

The only time it sucks to pull is when there is deep snow. If it is hardened snow or ice, it is pretty much a cake walk. Just have to have the vehicle to move it around.


----------



## gum ball bill (Jan 3, 2011)

Flip style for me I move around alot and you have all your gear right in the tub with you


----------



## spoonfed (Jan 8, 2011)

I have both.a dx4000 shappell and a fish trap pro.the shappell says home most of the time.I haul all my stuff including auger all over. I put a set of snow skis on the bottom.I like to hole hop and its quicker.both are a nice shanty.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## jmatthews85 (Jan 17, 2011)

Do you guys know where I can get a flip style Shappell?? Cabelas only has the wind breaker.


----------



## Crazy Axe (Mar 11, 2007)

I have a fish trap yukon and it's a little heavy for me. Granted, I don't have skis or runners on it. I ended up getting a snowmobile and trailer but now I can haul all the amenities aka snow shovel, grill, buddy heater, marcum, minnow bucket, all rods/tackle, power auger, hand auger just in case... Sometimes I pack a little too heavy :lol:


----------



## shawnfire (Nov 5, 2005)

i have the rover 2 it is real nice on ice tows like a dream snow some what of a bitch but they all r.... i to walk, but i would not change a thing,,,, not sure where you live but the dimondale hardware sells them cheap i would go with shappell above all others this is my opinion. the new ones are very nice
, or go to their website you can find a dealer


----------



## jmatthews85 (Jan 17, 2011)

I live in the Wayne County Area but shop at Knutson's and K & D in waterford...do they sell Shappell's??? Either way I'll travel to pick up a MI made product. Where's dimondale?


----------



## ericzerka24 (Aug 12, 2010)

I would recommend going to a sporting goods store that has a few set up and you can get a get idea of exactly what you want/like. I went to jays in clare last winter and they had about 20 different ones set up. I decided on the clam nanook which is a 2 man flip. For the money, that thing is the bomb!


----------



## jmatthews85 (Jan 17, 2011)

I like Jays but not really close only been there after Tip Up Town...I've sat in a few two man flips and love them as far as being comfortable and space they are the best. 

Thanks for help guys

Merry Christmas and Happy New Year (Now let's get some ice, I hate this global warming crap)


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

jmatthews85 said:


> I definitely leaning towards the 2 man flip style but without a snowmobile or a quad is it easy to move from spot to spot?


 
if the spots not with in 50 foot of the last i would not go with a cabin style we set are up and move it to stay on top of the gills it's a pain to move a little but worth it to stay on top of them. i think you better off wiht a two man flip personaly if chaseing eyes or perch. if chaseing gills or pike go with a cabin you can move 15 foot to get on top of them again. the problem with the cabin is the corners dig in and casue a lot of weight and draging problems. 


thats were your better off with a two man flip. wide base stay on top of deep snow if you do not over loading it. you will use the same base like i do if you buy the cabin. it's like a jet sled from shappell so you would be able to over load that too even if you had the cabin style. the two man flip over is fast easy to use but can be over loaded too . i like the cabin style cause i do not move much and there is less draft on it then on a flip over style draft meaning wind draft tends to be colder in my flip then in my cabin. i end out fishing a lot more hours when i am comfortable and not cold.


it looks like in the pic your in deep snow in your avatar so iam guessing a two man flip with a door will be best for you unless your chase gills every 15-20 feet about 100 foor from shore. any ways if you decide on a cabin you will need a sled like a soroc sportemens sled or a shappell jet sled. if looking for the soroc just google soroc sport sled you will find it. i got my soroc at holdens party store on milford road at the entrence to kensington metro park. not sure how close you are to there cause shipping on them are not cheap. that is also ware i got my shappell s3000. any ways wish ya luck.


----------



## shawnfire (Nov 5, 2005)

it is over by lansing they have them set up speak with norm over there shappell flip over is the mos bang for your buck...k @d says they are a dealer also
JOES BAIT & TACKLE
39610 Jefferson Ave.
Harrison Township, MI 48045
586- 469-3517 

48047 
SELFRIDGE SPORTS & TACKLE, INC.
45200 Jefferson
New Baltimore, MI 48047
586-949-2998

LAKESIDE FISHING SHOP
25110 Jefferson
St. Clair Shores, MI 48081
586-777-7003


----------



## Chad1981 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jays in clare have alot with all the specs. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## jmatthews85 (Jan 17, 2011)

thanks swaprat, I didn't realize holden had good ice gear. I'll have to check them out been there plenty for beer and pizza. My uncle lives right down the street and I caught some good bass in the summer by the bridge.


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

i hear yaa i think i bought the last shapell they had just keep it in mind he may have got another but it would be a s3000 trust me. could call them first there listed in the phone book i have when needing minnows before opening day lol's. also could try franks in linwood michigan i think is ware they are here is a link. 




http://www.franksgreatoutdoors.com/ice-fishing/ice-shanties-accessories/cabin-style


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

jmatthews85 said:


> I definitely leaning towards the 2 man flip style but without a snowmobile or a quad is it easy to move from spot to spot?


My two person flip up is actually easy to pull than my one man flip up.


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

shawnfire said:


> it is over by lansing they have them set up speak with norm over there shappell flip over is the mos bang for your buck...k @d says they are a dealer also
> JOES BAIT & TACKLE
> 39610 Jefferson Ave.
> Harrison Township, MI 48045
> ...


 




is lake side still open? also there is another shop opening by st clair look for the thread title new shop on lake st clair. jsut say some thing if you need a link to the post?


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

We have two flip overovers and a shappell cabin type shanty. When we go with adults we take the flip overs but when my son takes his young boys he takes the cabin style, its alot easier to keep kids warm and dry with a full floor.


----------



## perchkilla (Oct 11, 2010)

my frabill trekker dlx is easier to pull than my old cabin style.


----------



## brookie1 (Jan 26, 2011)

Most of the weight of the tub style flip overs is with the seats. I didn't think they were all that great in my clam yukon so I removed them and saved over 40 pounds as well as made the tub much more accessable for supplies. I just use one of the camping style seats instead which are more comfortable. The yukon makes a great one or two person shanty and I wouldn't want anything smaller, even fishing by myself. Make sure to check the length before you buy one to make sure it fits your pickup bed.


----------



## shawnfire (Nov 5, 2005)

the new shappells bench seat or you can buy the snap on seats which i like the bench slides back and forth also you can have your feet in the tub if you want,,, i am not saying one is better then the other but what i have been looking at and why i am going to buy a new one. i have the rover 2 bought in 2004 and still in good shape replaced the windows this yr. and the tent is only 300 d the new ones are 600 d.


----------



## METTLEFISH (Jan 31, 2009)

Flip over.


----------



## jpcnorthwood (Mar 17, 2008)

I bought the Shappell Icehouse 5000 last night. On my first try setting it up and down, it took only a minute each. I am sure I will get better at set-up/takedown with practice. 

What I like about it....
5'x'5 floor for fishing or spearing
4 removable windows
It is only 19lbs
It fits in a backpack carrying case
It will comfortably fit me and both of my kids
Or, two adults
The price was great

These are just the things that persuaded me to buy the pop-up. I liked some of the sleds too.


----------



## river rat78 (Dec 30, 2010)

I moved alot last year and had a cabin style shanty. It was a pain when wanting to move from spot to spot. Just baught myself a flip over this year and cant wait to test it out. If you want to get the best bang for your buck I would consider the Frabill Trekker DLX at Gander Mountain. They are currently $399 and come with a free cover ( $50 value ). The seats are also comfortable and you can easily take them out if you fish alone.


----------



## bansheejoel (Oct 15, 2009)

buy a flip over you will like it alot more. I bought a clam 5600 first, its a pain to pull with anykind of snow so i made a frame with skis that it sits on, still a pita. Then i bought a frabil xl twin two person flip over. Very nice shanty but a little heavy. Since i fish mostly by myself i bought a frabil commando last year and LOVE IT. it is really light and rides on top of the snow rather than digging in. It really depends on what you want. If i was going to gull lake smelt fishing all night and know where im going i will bring the 5600 because it holds heat amazing and it has alot of room. If i was going out gill fishing with someone i would take the xlt and if i was going by myself id bring the commando. It took me 3 shantys to be able to have the best of every situation but if i were to buy one shanty i would get a 2 person flip over. Plenty of room, decently light and portable as heck.


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

plugger said:


> We have two flip overovers and a shappell cabin type shanty. When we go with adults we take the flip overs but when my son takes his young boys he takes the cabin style, its alot easier to keep kids warm and dry with a full floor.


 
sure is withthe full floor there is a few guy on here using rubber shop matts to stand there feet on in the flip over shanty. mite be worth a shot if you lke flip overs but like dry feet too. also i set mine s3000 cabin on top of my sled when i move it one guy balaces it the other pulls the sled rope. if you see my point on why it a little hard to pull threw snow is why we use that soroc sled. like a sheppel jet sled but if fits the soroc so nicely cause of the flat sides of it. it lay on it staps down nicely with rattchet straps. to the big soroc notthe little i also use seat spiders with boat seats in mine if you can find them like a overtons boat supplies etc... also a good shovel will help level the ground so not to break the hinge. on the s3000 cabin style shanties. i think he is better off with a flip over just some tips for the guy that own cabins.any ways wish ya luck finding a good shappell flip over people are buying them up left and right.


----------



## tommieboy (Dec 29, 2010)

I have the clam Yukon. I like it a lot, but I find it's a bit of a beast to pull any real distance, particularly when it is loaded up with gear. I plan to buy the Clam harness this year, as previously recommended, to see if I can get better leverage on it. Otherwise, I would say the Yukon is great if you're not pulling it too far or if you have a snowmobile or ATV. However, I suspect that if you're pulling anything in the 75 lb + weight range UNLOADED, you're probably in for a bit of a work-out. One problem, of course, is that even though the front of the sled is bowed upward, it's really not that much of a curve. My guess is that most sleds tend to push snow up at the front end, particularly when the snow is deeper, rather than simply run over the top of it. If I can't get relief with the harness, my next step will be to go to skis or runners to see if I can reduce the surface tension and get my sled up out of the snow entirely. Ultimately I plan to buy either a snowmobile or an ATV to end the madness. Until then, I'll just try to keep the pulling distance within reason.


----------



## sbooy42 (Mar 6, 2007)

tommieboy said:


> If I can't get relief with the harness, my next step will be to go to skis or runners to see if I can reduce the surface tension and get my sled up out of the snow entirely. Ultimately I plan to buy either a snowmobile or an ATV to end the madness. Until then, I'll just try to keep the pulling distance within reason.


I was think about this too, but wondering if would affect the way the shanty sits on the ice... wind and snow blowing under the sled..


----------



## EZHOOPS (Feb 6, 2008)

If walking I have a single flip over, 30 lbs. I use a 20 ft. Rope to pull it, most times I don't know I'm pulling it. If I have my quad I use a hub style.

Flip overs are just so easy if you want to move but once you get into the 2/3 man models they get pretty heavy.


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

I have an otter 2 man flip style. I love it but I have never pulled by hand always used my atv.


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## tommieboy (Dec 29, 2010)

In response to Sbooy42. If I decide to go that route, I am considering building a frame that has hinges. The frame would open sideways and lock in place and the sled would then sit on top of it. I would probably use deadbolts for the locking mechanisms. When I am at my location, I would take the sled off the frame and use it normally. The hinges would also allow me to fold the frame together again for transportation and storage. I haven't gotten to the design stage yet since I think I will try the harness first. If I wind up building something that works, I'll post it.


----------



## sbooy42 (Mar 6, 2007)

tommieboy said:


> In response to Sbooy42. If I decide to go that route, I am considering building a frame that has hinges. The frame would open sideways and lock in place and the sled would then sit on top of it. I would probably use deadbolts for the locking mechanisms. When I am at my location, I would take the sled off the frame and use it normally. The hinges would also allow me to fold the frame together again for transportation and storage. I haven't gotten to the design stage yet since I think I will try the harness first. If I wind up building something that works, I'll post it.


That would be cool....please post pics if you proceed

Good luck out there


----------



## kristo27 (Mar 25, 2009)

I have an x2 flip an i took a 4" cut of 4×4 drilled a hole thru the center 4 total used down hill skis an 1/2 carriage bolts with large washers silicone the holes in the tub when u install them works amazing to pull an i run a2up sled all over the bay with that set up works awesome

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## jmatthews85 (Jan 17, 2011)

Tried to buy the Clam Nanook today because it was on sale at GM. Sold out on Monday. Cabelas sold out too. Want to get the Shappell pull over but it looks like i'll have to order from Shappell website. Anybody know how shipping cost?


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

jmatthews85 said:


> Tried to buy the Clam Nanook today because it was on sale at GM. Sold out on Monday. Cabelas sold out too. Want to get the Shappell pull over but it looks like i'll have to order from Shappell website. Anybody know how shipping cost?


i will send pm in a minute was not sure if your still around.


----------



## Artifishal (Oct 9, 2011)

jmatthews85 said:


> Tried to buy the Clam Nanook today because it was on sale at GM. Sold out on Monday. Cabelas sold out too. Want to get the Shappell pull over but it looks like i'll have to order from Shappell website. Anybody know how shipping cost?


 
Not sure where you live, but Shappell's are made in Grand Ledge MI, and as far as I know won't sell direct, but there is a hardware store in Dimondale that sells them.


----------



## jmatthews85 (Jan 17, 2011)

Artifishal said:


> Not sure where you live, but Shappell's are made in Grand Ledge MI, and as far as I know won't sell direct, but there is a hardware store in Dimondale that sells them.


Yeain wayne county but if they have what I need I'll make the drive. I can't find what I like around here. I figure if I'm gonna spend the money on a big purchase I mine as well get something good and made in Michigan. I'll have to check out Dimondale. The website says they only ship to businesses. I take it I can't have it sent to my work.


----------

